# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Low-Light Low Maintainence Tank



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Here's my version of the SEA tank.. sort of..







frogbits and the tenellus are not SE Asian though









http://www.petfrd.com/pp/showphoto.php?photo=919

http://www.petfrd.com/pp/showphoto.php?photo=920

Residents: Cherry Barbs, Blue Mickey Mouse Platies(& babies), Otos, Yamato and Malayan Shrimps and 2 Fire-Belly Newts


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Here's my version of the SEA tank.. sort of..







frogbits and the tenellus are not SE Asian though









http://www.petfrd.com/pp/showphoto.php?photo=919

http://www.petfrd.com/pp/showphoto.php?photo=920

Residents: Cherry Barbs, Blue Mickey Mouse Platies(& babies), Otos, Yamato and Malayan Shrimps and 2 Fire-Belly Newts


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's really pretty!!! I like it a lot, especially the wooden "overhang" on the left side. Nicely done.

Best,
Phil


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

It´s a beautifull eviroment for Sphaerychtis ospromenoides

A help...

















Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuariofilia.net


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks Xema









Some info on the setup:

Setup Date:May 2003
15 gal
Light: 24watts PL at 10hrs per day
Temp: 27-29ºC
CO2: connected but hardly turn on (2bps)

Plants: frogbits, E. tenellus, Crypto Balanse, Crypto Wendtii, Java Moss, Java Fern

Substrate:Mainly Black Quart
Base Fert: Nil
Fert regime: 2 drops PPMD and K2SO4 every other day(hitting 15ppm by weekend)


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Great tank Liquid.

Is it just me, or does the term "frogbits" sound a little lewd?


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Xema--
What's a "Sphaerychtis ospromenoides"?









Skylsdale--
That's the common term we use for Limnobium Laevigatum here in Singapore


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

It´s the latin name of chocolate gourami










Grettings from Spain








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuariofilia.net


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

I've heard chocolate gourami are quite sensitive, what are the water requirements?


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

pH 5
KH 0-2
GH 1-3
Light brown color watar it´s good








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuariofilia.net


----------

